
Ask HN: As a developer, what are your pains regarding security? - jbaviat
As a developer, what are the pain points you face regarding security, say if you are part of a team developing a web application?
======
Artemix
Adding to @megamindbrian2 's answer, seeing so little care in the public
sector.

Here, in France, there's basically no security, all governments' websites and
university services, including identity storage, registration, medical traces
etc. is completely unsecured, e.g. no HTTPS, no real password etc..

The worst may be when you actually try to speak up and denounce, or at least
signal, such flaws, which only receive two types of response:

\- Ignorance: they just ignore said signals (e.g. attacks that went down,
getting silenced)

\- Disdain: either think we are crazy or they think we're some kind of
suspicious terrorist warning them of an imminent attack.

As a developer that's concerned by security, seeing such behaviour really
pains me and makes me fear for my future

------
megamindbrian2
Convincing people that it's necessary.

